# Tank lighting and aggression



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

I did a search on this site to see if there is any information on whether tank lighting affects African Cichlid behavior. I would think there is some relation. It sounds like some individuals minimize the periods of light in their tank Maybe for cost, algae, whatever. I have a fairly new 210 setup and have been using the auto function on the led lighting which provides around 16 hours of light. I am thinking that the level of aggression in the tank goes up with the higher light level. I would bet there have studies of this and will continue investigating the subject. Does anyone have anything to share on the topic? Is there a reason I would keep the tank lit when we are not around to view it? Are some colors better than others? There is white, blue, green and red lights that are adjustable. I did read that some hobbyists use blue light to encourage breeding.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

I like natural light and don't use "color" options with my lighting; just a personal preference. In my opinion 16 hours of light is too much. I have mine come on at 5:15 am, I feed at 5:30 and the lights go off at 6:45 when I leave for work. Then the lights come back on at 2:45 pm and back off at 7:00 pm; I still get algae growth with this length of light. As for aggression, my Mbuna seem to get more aggressive when the lights go off; maybe they think I don't notice.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish don't need artificial light (unless the tank is in a cave), so it is only for you and viewing.

Some colors encourage algae more than other colors.

That is a new one for me to use blue light for breeding.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Some colors encourage algae more than other colors.


Which colors encourage algae?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I keep the lights (Current USA led) in my 180gal mbuna tank on 24/7 at about 15% to encourage algae growth. In my 450gal I have the lights (Aqua Illumination) set to turn on to 25% from 12pm-12:30pm and again at 7pm-7:30pm, which is mostly for my viewing. The rest of the time the lights are set at 2%-3%. Algae growth in the tank is negligible.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

ken31cay said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Some colors encourage algae more than other colors.
> ...


Blue has that reputation, but probably different colors encourage different types of algae.


----------

